
How Much Toilet Paper? – The Coronavirus Toilet Paper Calculator - dsego
https://howmuchtoiletpaper.com/
======
arkad
I find [https://got-paper.com/](https://got-paper.com/) much better in terms
of functionality and UX.

~~~
kaffeemitsahne
Can't have <1 poop per day, it seems.

~~~
freeqaz
Probably need to stockpile some more fiber if this is an option you are
looking for!

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
It isn't necessarily about fiber. I don't eat much because I've been trying to
keep off all the weight I've lost over the past decade. Consequently I have a
lot less volume to deal with so I don't poop much.

------
morninglight
Everyone is moaning about availability of toilet paper. The solution to the
pandemic is so obvious.

 __Just stop the sale of all toilet paper, __

    
    
    1. Handshakes will become a thing of the past.
      2. People will do a much better job of washing their hands.
      3. Social distancing will increase.

Isn't that what everybody wants?

------
vanillacupcake
Kudos to the creator for building this tool. Personally, I wouldn't trust it.
Men and women use drastically different amounts of toilet paper.

~~~
fr1tkot
Then it's up to you to average the number sheets and toilet visits,
appropriately weighted to get the correct results!

~~~
masukomi
the calculator doesn't handle that because how _many_ times you go is not a
valuable metric. The question is more how many times do you _poo_ in a day.
Because pee uses little to none (men) or little to some (women).

then there's the question of how many sheets you use, on average per poo. Some
folks use way more than others.

this is a pretty useless calculator.

~~~
PinguTS
Did you tried the advanced options?

------
ChaitanyaSai
Neat. Can you please add a link to a Bidet search on Amazon. No one needs to
fight over TP.

If people can adopt the Namaste they can do the Bumspray

~~~
93po
Most if not all bidets are sold out on Amazon

~~~
joecot
Yeah, that's generally how this has gone. The first reaction stockpiling
happens, then after that runs out people figure out alternatives. First hand
sanitizer went, then rubbing alcohol and aloe vera later. First toilet paper
went, then bidets. First water bottles went, and I wouldn't be surprised if we
have a run on water filters too.

But as things start coming back into supply, I'd expect it is easier to get a
bidet and a water filter than toilet paper and bottled water.

~~~
zahrc
Wet wipes, tissues and kitchen paper are closer alternatives to toilet paper

~~~
neuralRiot
You’ve never been to 3rd world countries, they’re very creative there.

------
dpau
in addition to [https://staythefuckhome.com](https://staythefuckhome.com)
there needs to be a [https://justwashyourass.com](https://justwashyourass.com)
EDIT: damn already registered :(

------
papreclip
people really should be stocking up on psyllium husk powder (metamucil). one
roll of TP will go a lot farther when your bathroom is experience isn't "like
wiping a felt-tip marker"

------
lucas_membrane
This is a difficult problem. During WWII the Army of the United States
calculated the amount of toilet paper required to win the war in Europe at 20
squares per soldier per day. The British did the same calculation supplied
their troops 4 squares per soldier per day.

------
fxleach
You know how much toilet paper you need? As much as you normally get.

~~~
plughs
As much as I would normally get is enough for 4 people who are out of the
house from 7am - 6pm every weekday.

~~~
taborj
I've been saying this for years -- I've worked full-time from home for the
last 9 years. One of the first things I noticed was TP consumption went up
considerably.

I didn't realize how much of my employer's TP I really used prior to that.

------
tunesmith
If you get one of those $60 bidet attachments, your tp usage goes down
significantly. You can also do without if you use towels.

~~~
dumbfoundded
If you're getting a bidet, I recommend getting a heated one.

~~~
tunesmith
I used to, but don't anymore. TMI, but my first one was heated because I
thought we needed it. Second one wasn't (we didn't have a hot water tap near
the toilet) and it's turned out to be fine. You get used to it. YMMV though,
if your area has super cold tap water like Colorado it may not be tolerable.

------
wegs
Two tricks we should all be adopting: 1) Bidet 2) Wet toilet paper

Cleans much better. And less abrasive.

But yeah, two squares isn't really realistic.

------
koolba
The “advanced” options could use some better defaults.

For example, does anyone actually use “2 sheets per wipe”?

~~~
systemtest
If you only use one sheet you risk poking a hole.

~~~
qntty
I would guess 3 is a closer to average.

------
stunt
We use bidet! Don't need much toilet papers as long as we have water.

------
lousken
should add support fpr multiple ppl in households

~~~
netsharc
Well, just add up how many times they go to the toilet?

~~~
lousken
that's not really accurate since everyone is using different amount of wipes

------
djzidon
can you add a kleenex toggle?

------
nicky0
You can last infinity without toilet paper using this one weird trick I
learned in India.

~~~
djzidon
whatever happened to the tricks that weren't weird?

~~~
antisthenes
They lost the war of headlines.

------
kc0bfv
The hero we need.

------
cjbenedikt
HN is clearly in a tail spin. From fairly intelligent discussions in its early
days via fairly unintelligent ones on politics now down to commenting on
peoples stupidity? Time to leave, methinks.

